# Happy 14th birthday Grandad Kevin Vom Murrtal



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Grandad (Kevin Von Murrtal) from (one of your many) your grandson Kaos.....

Saw this and had to post Happy Birthday Kevin Vom Murrtal - Page 1 - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Aww, happy birthday, beautiful gentleman!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: *!!*


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Happy birthday great grandpa Kevin!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, I didn't realize he was that old! Kevin was our Dena's sire. She was a fabulous dog, wish she had lived longer than 4 years.


----------

